

Show HN: iTunes on Rocks – Watch iTunes U Videos Without iTunes - nnd
http://www.itunesonrocks.com/

======
nnd
Hi,

I wanted to learn Node.js, so I've decided to build my weekend project with
it.

The problem with iTunes, besides needing to install it to watch any of iTunes
U content is that it doesn't "just work".

Sometimes when you try to play a video it throws an error like this one:

[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/163010/this-
movie-r...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/163010/this-movie-
requires-quicktime-which-is-not-supported-by-this-version-of-itunes)

Sometimes, the streaming doesn't resume on a weak internet connection.

This is a very basic app, but hopefully it works fine. I'd appreciate any
feedback, and the code is available here:
[https://github.com/nderkach/dropout](https://github.com/nderkach/dropout)

